# Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein



## Anglerboard-Team (23. August 2007)

Pressemeldung:

*Angeln am Niederrhein*
Von Dr. Markus Bötefür und Torsten Rühl

Taschenbuch: 80 Seiten 
Verlag: Klartext  
Sprache: Deutsch 
ISBN-10: 3898618420 
ISBN-13: 978-3898618427 

Preis: 9,95€

Die Seen,Altrheinarme und Flusstsrecken des Niederrheins zählen zu den besten und abwechslungsreichsten Reviere in Deutschland. Von je her übten sie eine magische Anziehungkraft auf erholungssuchende Petri-Jünger aus dem Ruhrgebiet aus. Exzellente Hecht- und Karpfengewässer liegen hier in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft zu hervorragenden Barbenstrecken und zanderträchtigen Flussbuhnen. Die in diesem Buch vorgestellten Gewässer sind für jedermann leicht zugänglich, für wenig geld zu beangeln und werden nicht von Vereinsmeiern bewirtschaftet, die "Sportsfreunden" jeden gefangenen Fisch neiden. das Buch möchte Anfänger einladen, die Reviere zu erkunden und alte Hasen Anregungen geben, die Gewässer neu zu entdecken. Denn angesichts verbesserter Angelmethoden und neuer Technicken - besonders zum Fliegenfischen und Spinnfischen - gibt es nicht nur geografisch viel zu erkunden


----------



## uga (24. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

hallo anglerboard-team
hätte ganz gerne das büchlein


----------



## Maik (27. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

bis wo geht den der niederrhein eigentlich also km angabe meine ich


----------



## peterws (27. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

Wo bekommt man das? Ist bei Amazon nicht verfügbar.


----------



## peterws (27. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

Habe entdeckt, das es erst am 1.09. rauskommt.


----------



## Pescador (27. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

Hört sich gut an. Auch der Preis stimmt. Man kann es ja anhand der ISBN-Nr. in jeder Buchhandlung bestellen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Torsten Rühl (28. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

Das Buch sollte erst am 1.9. rauskommen ist aber jetzt schon auf dem Markt.
Bestellung über ISBN im Fachhandel jetzt schon möglich.
Der Niederrhein wie ich ihn beschreibe geht von Krefeld bis in die Niederlande hinein.
So steht es auch auf fast allen Infoseite was den Niederrhein betrifft.
Inhaltsangabe zu dem Buch gibt es hier: http://www.flyfisher-niederrhein.de/angelnamniederrhein.htm
Amazon tut sich noch einw enig schwer mit dem Eintrag. es kann aber sein das es bald auch darüber zu bestellen ist.


----------



## Margaux (28. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Das Buch sollte erst am 1.9. rauskommen ist aber jetzt schon auf dem Markt.
> Bestellung über ISBN im Fachhandel jetzt schon möglich. PN reicht aber auch.


 
Auf ein solches Buch habe ich als Niederrheiner aus Neuss schon gaaaanz lange gewartet.

@Thorsten
PN an das AB-Team??


----------



## Margaux (31. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

Ich habe ein Exemplar bei mri per PN bestellt und es ist auch schon da. Danke für die schnelle Lieferung #6.


----------



## Farina (31. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Buch seit gestern in meinem Besitz#6

Ich kann es ausnahmslos, nachdem ich ca. 60 % gelesen habe, jedem empfehlen. Es ist wunderschön (bis auf ein Flifi mit Pufftrutte:v) sehr schön bebildert. Die Beschreibung der verschiedenen Angelmöglichkeiten und Stellen finde ich klasse.

Toll gemacht und den Kauf bereut sicherlich niemand.

Farina


----------



## Torsten Rühl (31. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

Schön das es schon Freunde gefunden hat.
Ein paar kleine Anmerkungen noch.
Der von uns verwiesene Weikensee kann nur noch 2 Jahre befischt werden, wie ich gestern mitgeteilt bekommen habe.
Wird in der 2.Auflage ersetzt durch einen anderen See bzw. im 2.Teil kommen noch mehr Gewässer.


----------



## Pescador (31. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

Hallo Freunde,

ist dieses Buch _sehr_ Flifi- lastig oder kommt auch der gemeine Spinnfischer nicht zu kurz ? |kopfkrat

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Torsten Rühl (31. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

Na ich muss mal sagen es ist für jeden was dabei.Nur weil ich mit der Fliege fischen gehe heißt das nicht das alles sich um das Fliegenfischen dreht. Zudem ist mein Mitautor Spinnfischer.
Es geht um das allgemeine Angeln am Niederrhein.


----------



## Pescador (31. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

Danke für die Info Thorsten,
das Buch steht so oder so bei mir auf`m Einkaufszettel ... 

MfG,
Stefan


----------



## Farina (1. September 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

So, geschafft, ich habs durch.|kopfkrat 
Wie bereits geschrieben, ein wirklich tolles Buch, bis auf den komischen Fliegenfischer mit der Pufftrutte im Bild:v

@ Thorsten, dass Bild würde ich bei der 2. Auflage herausnehmen, passt absolut nicht in dieses schöne Buch.

@All, für Spinnfischer genauso geeignet wie für Fliegenfischer.

Weiter so....hoffe das es einen 2. Teil gibt.

FARINA


----------



## Torsten Rühl (1. September 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

@ fARINA
Manche stehe auf solche Forellen. Das ist eben deine persönliche Meinung.

Einen 2.teil wird es geben. Mit noch mehr Gewässern und dann auch mit erfolgreichen Montagen.


----------



## Farina (2. September 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> @ fARINA
> Manche stehe auf solche Forellen. Das ist eben deine persönliche Meinung.
> 
> Einen 2.teil wird es geben. Mit noch mehr Gewässern und dann auch mit erfolgreichen Montagen.


 
Danke für die Info:m

Nächste Woche bin ich auf einem Geburtstag eingeladen, was glaubst Du, was dem Angelkollegen schenke?:vik:

Evtl. komme ich dich am 15.09. besuchen, mit wieviel Besuchern rechnest Du?

Grüßchen Ferry

P.S. evtl. gibts im Februar 08 im Hertener Schloß ein Fliegenfischer-Treffen der ganz edelen Art!


----------



## Torsten Rühl (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

Gehröt zwar nicht zum Thema aber ich rechne so mit ca 200 Besuchern. 
Würde mich freuen dich mal persönlich zu treffen. Signiere dir auch gerne das Buch.


----------



## Holger aus Hamm (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

Da spricht der Neid  (edit by ralle - muß nicht sein)

Gruss
Holger


----------



## Farina (8. September 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*



Holger aus Hamm schrieb:


> Da spricht der Neid (edit by ralle - muß nicht sein)
> 
> Gruss
> Holger


 
Gut das die Moderatoren hier gut Aufpassen.

Ich muss Dir leider widersprechen, ich bin nicht neidisch auf Pufforellen und würde mich garantiert nicht protzender Weise damit in Büchern ablichten lassen.

Ein Teppichmesser hat bei meiner Ausgabe das Problem gelöst.

Du befindest dich übrigens gerade auf einem LKW richtung Polnischer Papierfabrik.:q#q

Farina


----------



## Holger aus Hamm (8. September 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

Rolf, Du tust mir einfach nur Leid und ich weis das Du ein Problem mit mir hast. Aber irgendwann laufen wir uns ja mal übern Weg, dann klären wir das.


----------



## Farina (9. September 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*



Holger aus Hamm schrieb:


> Rolf, Du tust mir einfach nur Leid und ich weis das Du ein Problem mit mir hast. Aber irgendwann laufen wir uns ja mal übern Weg, dann klären wir das.


 
Soll ich das als Bedrohung auffassen?#q Wenn ja, sollten die Moderatoren hier schnell eingreifen. 

Vermutlich gehörst Du zu den aggresiven Typen die schnell draufhauen, würde zu deiner bevorzugten Angelmethode passen. 

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie Du auf den Namen Rolf kommst, vermutlich hat Dir, der mir unbekannte Kollege auch mal die Wahrheit gegeigt. 

Ich heiße übrigens nicht so, mein realer Name ist Klaus.

Du solltest übrigens cooler mit Kritik umgehen, kommt man leichter durchs Leben.:m

Farina (Klaus) Ka, ell, aa, uh, ss (s =Wie die Bienchen machen, kannste Dir ganz leicht merken)


----------



## MelaS72 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

das kann ja wohl bitte nicht wahr sein. Hier wird ein neues Buch vorgestellt und ihr zerfleischt euch in diesem Thread. Könnt ihr das nicht bitte per PN klären? Ich finde das total unfair Torsten gegenüber.


----------



## Dany73 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

Der Autor hat vorsichtig verkündet, das Teil 2 in arbeit ist. Wenn das so gut wird wie Teil 1 dann ist ein Buch schon jetzt verkauft!

Wir dürfen gespannt sein.


----------



## Neuling27 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*

is hier noch was los darf man den see noch befischen


----------



## MxchxxlRxxch (23. März 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neues Buch, Angeln am Niederrhein*



Holger aus Hamm schrieb:


> Rolf, Du tust mir einfach nur Leid und ich weis das Du ein Problem mit mir hast. Aber irgendwann laufen wir uns ja mal übern Weg, dann klären wir das.




Was für ein Kindergarten , kleiner Tip werde erwachsen.


----------

